# Poodles and small children.



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You've got your hands full. lol

I would suggest talking to a few mini and (small) standard breeders and explain exactly what you've got going, how much experience you have with dogs (be honest, it's best for all involved) and maybe meet with a few with the kids so you all can get a feel as to who/what would be the best fit. My first inclination isn't a puppy, but maybe a young adult sturdy mini or small spoo. 

You will need a calm dog with no noise phobias. Random thought, I wonder if hunting lines would be a good place to start?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

With your children being so young, I would definitely wait until they're a bit older! I can't imagine the stress of trying to keep the puppy safe from the kids and vice versa. I would read up a LOT about poodles, visit some, and make sure that you realize what you're getting into. Also, if your wife and toddler had an allergic reaction to a doodle, they could have a reaction to a purebred poodle. Allergies are weird and you just never know until you do a trial.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would agree - wait a while, until your children are at least past the toddler stage. I think there is often an urge for a puppy oxytocin burst in families when the youngest is growing out of babyhood, and it often ends badly. Spend time around poodles to check the allergy issue, spend as much time as you can manage around dogs in general teaching your children safe ways of playing and interacting, and think again when your youngest is older and steadier on their feet. I would also talk to trainers and breeders of service dogs, looking for advice and recommendations - you will need a dog with a very solid temperament, and possibly a young adult rather than a roisterous puppy or adolescent. Once you bring a dog into your lives you will be responsible for their happiness and well being, and faced with a conundrum when that conflicts with what the children want - I would wait until the childrenare better able to understand this.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree with the wait awhile advice given by other PF members. Standards need a lot of training and exercise. You can't just open the back door and tell them to enjoy themselves in the yard! They won't budge unless you join them You need to find a breeder who can deliver a calm, biddable, laid back puppy or young adult. We got our first dog when our son was five, and he passed away when our son was off to college.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello there! I have an almost 9 months old spoo, and a young-ish family. We have three boys and they are 9, 6, and 3. The older two boys go to school, my youngest will, in September. I stay at home full time.

All in all, I think a spoo can be a wonderful addition to your family and for young families. But there will be a big difference in bringing in an older, mature spoo and a puppy that is 8 weeks old. We went with the 8 weeks old puppy - while we are happy with it, there has been a few challenges. I certainly would not have been ready when my youngest was 11 months old.

Here are my experience:
1) who is the primary caretaker in the family? Is whoever the main caretaker up to the challenge? I mean, on top of running the house with three young children? It will certainly be like adding one more baby in your family. The only cool part is, you get to skip being pregnant and nursing . You will be up in the middle of the night and going out will be challenging for the first few months. My husband works longer hours, so 98% of the work has been me so far. It is tiring, and demanding, just like bringing a new baby

2) My kids like Sammy but it is not like the movies . Sammy is almost full size in height and filling in. He's likely 48-50 lbs now. He is STRONG. He's athletic and can drag me (mid 30's and relatively active) if he feels like it. If the kids and he are playing in the yard, he gets excited and easily knock the youngest over. (And he has in sheer excitement.). I'm still training every day and he still gets excited like any other puppy, especially when kids are excited. I find the walks with him and the kids combined challenging, and prefer to take him out alone. I do walk him a very very short distance in my morning walk with my 3 yo, but it's tedious. You know how it is like to walk the small kids... It's like herding cats, but one of them will be very powerful because a stupid squirrel has teased him. 

I hope this bit of insight gives you some ideas... I have to get the kids ready, but if you have any more questions, please feel free to ask or PM me. . I support families getting spoo's. They are a great breed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You do seem to have a full plate as Border Kelpie said. I do understand the desire for a dog as a companion and fun family member for your children. Some of my most wonderful and vivid childhood memories are of my childhood beagle, who arrived when I turned five (my brother was 2 at the time). That said there are also some less than fun memories, like the numerous times my mom bundled us all up in rain gear so we could walk the dog. My mom was home full time until I reached middle school and my dad often traveled for business in that time frame.

I do think that those who have noted that poodles don't tend to appreciate chaos are correct, but I don't think that means you shouldn't consider the breed. I do think it means you should wait until your youngest is taller and sturdier. With your children all a little older you will be able to enlist them with helping to train your dog, feed him or her and the like. This will help the dog to learn respect for everyone in the family. That is the kind of scenario that will yield great childhood memories.

I think I would go with a standard and I don't know that hunting lines are the way to go. They are probably much more innately tolerant of noise, but they are more likely to be pretty chart topping on prey drive and general energy. I would look for a pup/dog with lower prey drive and lots of pack member type behaviors.


----------



## DCspoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm going to go against the grain and say it's doable depending on how realistic you and you wife are, and how full you feel your plate is. 

Whats your previous dog experience? If this is your first, then you are obviously in a different position then if you are someone who has raised and trained dogs before. 

You need to be realistic about poodle exercise requirements. They are athletes and generally have high exercise needs. You'll find boards littered with posts about dogs who are jumping on kids/people, barking, chewing, doing other things because the exercise needs isn't being met. My last standard REQUIRED a long walk plus an hour with a tennis ball chuck it in a field every day. No idea how many miles he ran doing that but it was a lot. So you need the time to do it. No just walks but run time. Oh and time for one on one obedience training. 

Find a good breeder! One who will work with you to find the correct dog. I will say I have a 10 month old daughter and I wouldn't do a puppy, but I know other families who have done it successfully. It was exhausting but they were happy with their decision. Teething and chewing stage was rough though. 

Every poodle is different so you need one that's steady with bombproof nerves. That's going to take some time to find. So I would use the breeder referral and be honest with breeders about your needs and what you can provide as a family.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have kids, but I do have young nieces. I think poodles can be very good with kids - Hans certainly loves them, and is surprisingly good at being gentle. I take Hans to work with me, and there is a toddler (I'm not sure on his age, but just learning to walk) who is there frequently. The kid is fascinated by Hans's leg poms, and Hans loves that kid. 

I think the biggest challenge with a poodle puppy and small kids is that poodle puppies tend to be very mouthy. Hans was terrible about jumping and nipping as a puppy. The problem is that kids seem to run and scream, and that just makes them more exciting to chase. The key for me, when I had my nieces over and Hans was still very young was to have a good plan in place to be able to separate puppy and children if either got too wild. That said, I don't know how well I could have managed having both 24/7.

Regarding hunting lines, I think they can be a lot to handle for the average pet owner...also, they may be even more mouthy. At least that has been my experience with other retreiving breeds. Noise sensitivity is easy enough to train away if you start early, as long as you don't pick an overly timid puppy.

Also, Hans didn't "grow up" and calm down until somewhere between 2.5-3 years, so I think you can reasonably expect a few years of rambunctious behavior from a standard.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think a poodle with kids is a great combination! In your intro post, it really sounded like your autistic child responded well to the goldendoodle, so if you have the energy, time and money to add a poodle to the family, I think there is huge potential for this to be a win-win for your family and for the dog.

As others have mentioned, it is important to be sure that you will have the time, focus, energy and money to be able to meet the puppy's needs. A few areas of concern:
-- You will need to spend time on house-training (crate training) and basic manners. Middle of the night trip outside are highly recommended for young puppies who are learning about bladder control.
-- As the puppy grows, he/she will need regular exercise. Putting a standard poodle out in the back yard is not sufficient exercise. Some standard poodles need a good 2-3 hours of vigorous exercise a day. Most need far less, but just about all young adult poodles need at least one good walk a day, or a trip to the dog park or some active ball chasing or something more than just sniffing around the yard.
-- You need to be observant and sensitive to what frightens the dog and take steps to protect him/her, especially when he/she is a puppy. 
-- Poodles are more expensive than other dogs to maintain. In addition to food, vet visits, and pet meds, they need to be groomed regularly. 

So if you hear all of this and think "I could do that!" Then DO IT. It would be great for your kids. But if you are already so over-stretched that you cannot be the in-control adult that manages the needs of a dog as well as 3 children, then don't do it.

I wouldn't worry too much about roughhousing if you get the right dog. Poodles are sensitive and smart and they love to play. Of course, you need to observe what is happening, especially when the puppy is young.


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a standard poodle puppy now and I had a large toy poodle before and I have an 18 month old toddler at home. Both of my poodles have been nothing but gentle- such great dogs! 

I would recommend a larger mini/smaller standard and work with a breeder to find the right temperament of puppy for your family.

I was always anxious about my daughter and my toy- because my toy was so small and my daughter was just learning how to move. I learned to teach my daughter how to be gentle and my toy was so patient. When my toy passed, I wanted to get a larger dog to make me feel less anxious.

The standard is working out great for us and they have such a blast together and i'm not having a heart attack all the time due to stress of them getting hurt. They really seem to enjoy each other.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I have two boys with autism and they each have their own standard poodle. This is our 2nd and 3rd standards. They are amazing with kids and made such an huge difference in my boys. Our first standard was trained by us and a professional trainer as a service dog for the boys. She was able to stop meltdowns in their tracks and also gave us a little breathing room when it came to situations they boys were not particularly comfortable with. Unfortunately we lost her when she was 2 due to a surgical complication so here we are starting over with the two new dogs. Coal is 1yr and Leia is almost 4 months. I encourage you to raise the dog with your son. I don't think you will be disappointed. If you have any questions you can PM me anytime! 
Amy
Edit to add: I just went back and read over the other posts. I TOTALLY DISAGREE with poodles being too sensitive. It is not the breed its the breeder. You want someone who breeds their dogs for temperament and work. You want a breeder that has successfully placed dogs into service work. All three of my standards where/are given to my boys to hold during complete and total meltdowns with screaming and thrashing and so on. NOT ONCE did the pups get scared or anxious. After awhile they learn that if they hear one of the boys starting to crank up the quickly run to them and lay down with them until its over. They understand their job is to comfort the boys no matter how bad the screaming gets or how long it lasts.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> I have two boys with autism and they each have their own standard poodle. This is our 2nd and 3rd standards. They are amazing with kids and made such an huge difference in my boys. Our first standard was trained by us and a professional trainer as a service dog for the boys. She was able to stop meltdowns in their tracks and also gave us a little breathing room when it came to situations they boys were not particularly comfortable with. Unfortunately we lost her when she was 2 due to a surgical complication so here we are starting over with the two new dogs. Coal is 1yr and Leia is almost 4 months. I encourage you to raise the dog with your son. I don't think you will be disappointed. If you have any questions you can PM me anytime!
> Amy
> Edit to add: I just went back and read over the other posts. I TOTALLY DISAGREE with poodles being too sensitive. It is not the breed its the breeder. You want someone who breeds their dogs for temperament and work. You want a breeder that has successfully placed dogs into service work. All three of my standards where/are given to my boys to hold during complete and total meltdowns with screaming and thrashing and so on. NOT ONCE did the pups get scared or anxious. After awhile they learn that if they hear one of the boys starting to crank up the quickly run to them and lay down with them until its over. They understand their job is to comfort the boys no matter how bad the screaming gets or how long it lasts.


Hi aasteapots,
Thank you for sharing your story. Your story is so inspiring and special. This is my first time mentioning this on this forum, but my oldest is on the spectrum. He's very high functioning, and the professor type, but he has his days. He and Sammy are slowly developing the bond. It is our hope that Sammy and my oldest will be able to share those special bond that so many children on the spectrum seem to have. And this is part of the reason why I strive to have superb manners from Sammy through training. 

So yes, I agree with many others - noise is not as much a concern. Sammy is not fazed by the loud noises/meltdowns by the kids and the usual household noisiness that comes with a young family. I hope the OP weighs all the options - good or challenging parts before adding a new member of the family. Once all options are weighed and it is still the right fit for your family, then by all means welcome that special poodle to your family. We would love to support you and your poodle in the best way we can.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

aasteapots said:


> I have two boys with autism and they each have their own standard poodle. This is our 2nd and 3rd standards. They are amazing with kids and made such an huge difference in my boys. Our first standard was trained by us and a professional trainer as a service dog for the boys. She was able to stop meltdowns in their tracks and also gave us a little breathing room when it came to situations they boys were not particularly comfortable with. Unfortunately we lost her when she was 2 due to a surgical complication so here we are starting over with the two new dogs. Coal is 1yr and Leia is almost 4 months. I encourage you to raise the dog with your son. I don't think you will be disappointed. If you have any questions you can PM me anytime!
> Amy
> Edit to add: I just went back and read over the other posts. I TOTALLY DISAGREE with poodles being too sensitive. It is not the breed its the breeder. You want someone who breeds their dogs for temperament and work. You want a breeder that has successfully placed dogs into service work. All three of my standards where/are given to my boys to hold during complete and total meltdowns with screaming and thrashing and so on. NOT ONCE did the pups get scared or anxious. After awhile they learn that if they hear one of the boys starting to crank up the quickly run to them and lay down with them until its over. They understand their job is to comfort the boys no matter how bad the screaming gets or how long it lasts.




I'd say as a general rule the breed is pretty sensitive and *can* get especially upset about the emotions of family members. I would second the importance of finding a breeder who is known for producing dogs of exceptional resilience and soundness.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess it's hard to say how a dog would react without having lots of first-hand experience like several of you have. I wasn't even talking about the fact that the OP's child has autism--I just think with several children that young it would be very difficult to meet the children's and the pup's needs. Also, the OP is not experienced with dogs. Spoos are one of the most challenging breeds you could possibly own IMHO, at least during the puppy years. I'm not trying to be negative or discouraging, just realistic. I watch my neighbor's toddler a couple of times per week and find it VERY challenging to keep her and my dogs happy, despite the fact that she is pretty gentle and the dogs are pretty good with her. Same thing when we visit my sister with her 4 year old and 14 month old. Stress city, even though the kids and dogs are wonderful! Again, this is just my feelings about it. Different people have different stress tolerance levels


----------



## 3 Squids (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow you folks are amazing. I'm part of many forums and have never been responded to, not just quantity wise but also quality wise. Thank you for expressing your feelings and sharing your stories. 

Little more info on us. In case you missed my intro thread I do have a high functioning 2-1/2 year old autistic child. He plays with his older brother when he wants to but if he doesn't want to then flat out he doesn't want to. He is currently in speech therapy and uses sign language, maybe more then he actually talks to us. When we were given the opportunity to have the goldendoodle we were amazed at his progression over night. The first night he repeatedly called out "puppy" as he searched for him (dog is crate training and was in another room). We thought we were going keep the dog and my oldest son started calling him "Charlie". The next morning both my wife and I had heard him clearly calling him by name. We had never heard any 2 syllable word come from him and he said it like he's been saying it for years. 

This is the real reason it was so hard to give him back. It broke my 4 year olds heart but he has moved on and is anxiously awaiting a new friend. If we could go down to the local SPCA and pick up a puppy I wouldn't hesitate but as I said before my wife and autistic child have dog allergies. 

Many of you say you'd wait to get a dog, and I do respect your opinions. However now I feel we had a proven tool to help my autistic child and we lost it and as any parent would do, we want to keep this positive thing going. Even his speech therapist recommended a dog as she felt it would tremendously help and it did. 

My wife is a stay at home mom. My children will be home schooled so the dog will have a companion I'd say 95% of the day. We have both raised dogs from puppies in the past and also our first "child" was a 8 week old Shih-Tzu. Unfortunately she was raised for 4 years as an only "child" and was spoiled rotten. She dealt with our first son but soon as my wife got preagnant with our second child she changed dramatically and became very aggressive so my parents adopted her as the retired life is definitely more fitting for her. 

We definitely want to make something work for my son. We haven't ruled out the doodle options but it seems even when bred multi-gen they still can give allergy sufferers trouble but I'm sure even the most sensitive people could possibly react to Poodles. I know some people do not like the "designer dog" breeding but we have read they are much better with children. 

Keep the opinions and stories coming and we will just have to keep doing our research and come to a conclusion soon as we can.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My dog Theo was a great puppy, but a hard puppy. He had ADHD (never could relax at all, never napped) and didn't stop biting until 5 1/2 months old. We constantly had a toy in our hands, and/or we ignored him when he jumped and bit us, but he would still bite us, not the toy. Kids were really put off by Theo until he was older because of his biting and high energy. If you wind up with a bitey puppy, that could be a difficult 6 months. A doable 6 months, but a difficult 6 months. A really good breeder, who can pick out a puppy s/he thinks would do well with kids, is essential. That being said, Theo would have loved your family. He believes that the more stimulation there is, the merrier.


My girl Chloe was a low energy, sweet-as-pie girl as a puppy, who played and cuddled. She was great with kids and still is. She likes her quiet time though and doesn't like loud noises. She goes to bed at 8:30 every night on the dot. A family with 3 young kids might be hard for her.

Did you give up the goldendoodle because of allergies?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you given any consideration to an adult breeder rehome poodle? It might be a better fit for you with young children. I got Asaah, a Great Dane, from a great breeder at age 2 1/2 and it has been a wonderful experience. I got a well-bre, well-mannered companion who was already housebroken and had some basic training and great manners. She had no trouble adjusting and I got a great dog with none of the puppy stuff. You might seek out a responsible breeder with an older puppy or adult dog. I think the key for you will be finding a good breeder who breeds dogs with solid stable temperaments who can match you with a dog that is a good fit for your needs. Plus you'll want to have your wife and child spend time with some adult poodles to make sure they can tolerate them. No dog is completely hypoallergenic. You may also consider allergy testing for the child if you have to already. I thought I was allergic to both cats and dogs growing up, but it turns out it's just cats, dust mites, and everything that grows in the ground. It makes things less complicated when you know exactly what you need to avoid.


----------



## 3 Squids (Nov 23, 2016)

Theo'sMom said:


> Did you give up the goldendoodle because of allergies?


Not originally. We took the dog to our vet for a puppy inspection. He saw a problem with the dogs teeth. We let the breeder know and they asked us to get a 2nd opinion. We actually got 2 more opinions and they were both the same. 

It appears his lower canines were angled inward and actually punching into the roof of his mouth. They said it could be a simple procedure to try and work the teeth outwards or it could be thousands of dollars in procedures. With a $2000 price tag on the dog already I couldn't risk maybe 3-4K more on the teeth.

We really didn't notice my sons rashs until after we had already told the breeder the problem with the teeth. But that really kinda made us realize this pup wasn't the one for us. We talked to the breeder today and the pup was taken to a vet and they are going to start the process to start correcting the teeth. Unfortunately they believe it will be a long process for the dog.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

3 Squids said:


> Not originally. We took the dog to our vet for a puppy inspection. He saw a problem with the dogs teeth. We let the breeder know and they asked us to get a 2nd opinion. We actually got 2 more opinions and they were both the same.
> 
> It appears his lower canines were angled inward and actually punching into the roof of his mouth. They said it could be a simple procedure to try and work the teeth outwards or it could be thousands of dollars in procedures. With a $2000 price tag on the dog already I couldn't risk maybe 3-4K more on the teeth.
> 
> We really didn't notice my sons rashs until after we had already told the breeder the problem with the teeth. But that really kinda made us realize this pup wasn't the one for us. We talked to the breeder today and the pup was taken to a vet and they are going to start the process to start correcting the teeth. Unfortunately they believe it will be a long process for the dog.


The problem you are describing that the dog had was base narrow canines. This is a VERY common issue in standard poodles. Some breeders see it in as many as half of the puppies in a litter. Very rarely does it not resolve itself by the time the adult canines finish coming in. Many breeders will clip the puppy canines before sending a puppy home, if that pup has base narrow puppy canines, and will instruct the puppy buyer on how to perform ball therapy and apply thumb pressure to help the adult canines flare into correct position. Sometimes it is not until the very last minute, right at 6 months, that the upper canine clears the gum and is in correct position. 

VERY very rarely, orthodontic procedures have to be done. But...in most cases it is completely avoidable. Some vets will freak out about it, though, especially if they aren't familiar with the poodle breed and how common it is and how often it resolves with nothing more than ball and thumb therapy.

Also, if your son had a rash to a goldendoodle, I would keep in mind that he could be allergic to a standard poodle. My sister and brother are very allergic my poodles and have trouble coming to my house. I personally am allergic to dogs, too, and the poodles bother me still. I tolerate it, I even groom them, but I am slightly miserable sometimes. It's a personal choice I make...but for a young child, it's more complicated.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've actually never researched the allergy issue with dogs, strangely enough since I am allergic to dogs, but in cats it's supposed to be a protein in the saliva vs the actual hair. Could that be true with dogs, too? 
My allergies seem to have changed over time as I was severely affected as a kid (hospitalized several times) and now able to sleep with multiple dogs in bed. Currently, the only dogs that bother me are the smooth coats ( like my DD's Chihuahua) I break out in an itchy rash from contact with him. 
I personally think poodles are the perfect breed for me and my spectrum issues and my allergies as even kept clipped short, they don't make me itch. I also notice that I am more apt to be comfortable with socializing by having Bug with me. 
I got Bug somewhat on impulse when he was 5 months old. The breeder knew I was looking for a rat hunter, but he knew Bug was perfect for me (I have know this man for years, he was always spot on with me and my needs) he had Bug (not his breeding) at his place to meet me when I went to look at his yorkies. 
Too late to make a long story short, but this is why I think an older pup or young adult would better serve your needs. OP, you mentioned a rash which makes me think you will need to stick with a softer coat than what a lot of doodles have. I have a (foster fail) doodle and to me, she feels like I'm hugging a brillo pad, nobody else feels her that way. Your son probably has the same or similar skin sensitivities I have. Maybe, if he is able, have him cuddle with a poodle pup or too and see how his skin reacts. If he is anything like I am, he'll know at first contact if he can handle the texture of the coat. 
The 'hypoallergenic' breeds tend to have a less shedding type coat keeping the flying allergens more localized to the dog. Most hypoallergenic breeds are groomed more often due to coat type which helps keep allergens down to a manageable number for people suffering from respiratory allergies. Management for that consists of having a non-allergic person brush the coat (outdoors) regularly. The other thing I've noticed that helps is to build up the allergic person's tolerance by gradually increasing contact with the animal in question. I used to have to bathe my cat weekly to tolerate her. As time went on, I could just wipe her down regularly with a damp rag. By the time I lost her, as long as I kept the bed linens washed every 3 days, I was able to share a bed with her. She's been gone over a decade, but I still wash linens and my pillow every 3 days. It helps considerably. (I have several allergy hacks I'd be happy to share, too, if you'd like)

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

3 Squids said:


> I have googled this and seen many different opinions from many different sources. I'm new to the forum and if you look into my member introduction thread you can kind of get a feel for why I am here.
> 
> Anyways as for this topic. I have 3 small children (ages 4, 2-1/2, and 11mo.) We want a family dog for my children to grow up with. My wife and apparently my 2-1/2 year old have dog allergy problems so that's what led us to poodles.
> 
> I've read Poodles are great for children but also read children can be too much for them. What are some current opinions? We would be looking into getting a Standard. I know the miniatures and toys have less tolerance. The 2 older kids are boys and are roughousers. I've read this type of behavior can be bad for Poodles. Not that they'd get violent with the children but more it would scare the dog. Also my 2 year old is autistic and will periodically go into screaming, flailing fits. We're afraid this may also be an issue although I believe it could be an issue with any breed. We had a short experience with a Goldendoodle that showed great promise in helping my autistic child be more comforted so we really believe getting a dog will be a wonderful thing for all of us. Just want to make sure we are getting the right one.



Hi and welcome! I think children and dogs are great together. For young children, I would definitely recommend a Standard, over a Mini. The Standards can hold their own with rambunctious children. I would however suggest a little bit older dog, instead of a puppy. That's just an opinion though. You know best on how your children would be with a young pup.

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> I've actually never researched the allergy issue with dogs, strangely enough since I am allergic to dogs, but in cats it's supposed to be a protein in the saliva vs the actual hair. Could that be true with dogs, too?


Urine, dander and saliva are what most people are allergic to on a dog. I've also personally found that nail dust (dremelling nails) is bad. Perhaps that falls under "dander".


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have six kids ranging from 8-27.
When we got Zoe my youngest were 5 and almost 10. I already had two less kids in the house as well.
I went with a large toy because I know my life was too busy to give the exercise a spoo would need. My older kids wanted a spoo and I was choosing between a mini and toy.
I feel in love with Zo and they guaranteed she would be between 9-12 pounds , so we went with her.We did not want a dog we would have to worry about her being too small.

I would wait a little bit until you do not feel overwhelmed at home. Having kids in school allows you the attention the dog will need in those early months of housebreaking and teaching them what is expected.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

BTW i am extremely allergic to dogs and I was worried when bringing Zoe home.

It took a few months, but I found as long she doesn't lick me much I am fine.

I'm even the one to brush and bathe her.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a compromise to waiting and being completely without a dog. Contact some of your local therapy dog groups and see if you can get a Standard Poodle to come visit your son once a week. You could do this for a year or two, allowing your son to get older, and to see if he continues to be compatible with poodles. I know that Love on a Leash would do one on one home visits, so perhaps there are other therapy groups that will allow this, too. Don't give up if the first team isn't a good match. Just say that your son isn't hitting it off and ask if anyone else is available. My poodle and I have been working with teenagers for eight years now and it is very difficult to find other teams that are compatible with them. You might even have a chance to expose your son to some of the breeds that are known to cause few allergic reactions. It's certainly worth a try. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Charmed said:


> I have a compromise to waiting and being completely without a dog. Contact some of your local therapy dog groups and see if you can get a Standard Poodle to come visit your son once a week. You could do this for a year or two, allowing your son to get older, and to see if he continues to be compatible with poodles. I know that Love on a Leash would do one on one home visits, so perhaps there are other therapy groups that will allow this, too. Don't give up if the first team isn't a good match. Just say that your son isn't hitting it off and ask if anyone else is available. My poodle and I have been working with teenagers for eight years now and it is very difficult to find other teams that are compatible with them. You might even have a chance to expose your son to some of the breeds that are known to cause few allergic reactions. It's certainly worth a try. Best of luck to you!


I think this is a very good idea!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent idea, Charmed!


----------



## onceagain (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thoughts on spoos/kids - I have 2 kids*

Hi there,

I'm super late to the party, just seeing this post, perhaps you've gone ahead with a dog, perhaps not. So this may be waaay too late regardless. But I got a spoo puppy for our family, after a ton of thought and research. I knew I'd be home with my kids full time for at least a year, and so it was roughly the best time to do it - though it meant I was doing it on my own (my husband is gone weeks at a time, always, for work). My considerations were different, but some small similarities. My oldest has a severe heart condition and also mild asthma, so I didn't want to exacerbate her asthma at all, as her lungs are super important, relative to what has happened with her heart.

My eldest was also quite frightened of any animal, dogs/cats, all. So I wanted her to become more familiar/comfortable with dogs, as well, there's research showing that a dog can be therapeutic for a child that has gone, or will go through trauma (as is case for my child, she's had multiple surgeries, and will have more in future).

My kids were 4.5 and 8.5 when we got our spoo puppy. They loved him, of course. My youngest is a huge animal lover, my oldest still a tad tentative, 2 years into this, but loves him - just sometimes steps a bit gingerly around him still. My youngest is a pile of work with the dog, she's hard on him with her excitement, despite my constant supervision and couching - and my dog loves it. There are kids coming and going (the same ones consistently though) and he loves them. It can also get quite noisy here and Pepper doesn't mind. That said, I do also sometimes separate my spoo into another room, for him and for the kids. I did it moreso when he was younger. Now that he's older and used to the visiting kids, he pretty much leaves them alone. But he did a ton of jumping and nipping -that I worked on, when he was younger. 

But all in all, was a PILE of work for me, but we've done well overall. I get a lot of compliments on what a great dog Pepper is (we did puppy classes too), so the work paid off. But it was a lot of work....but I also solo parent.

Side note, I specifically chose a spoo size as I prefer larger dogs, but also because I wanted the requirement of long walks (I love walking, but tend to get sidetracked into errands, etc instead). I now walk much more, having Pepper. 

Hope this helps....but waaaaay late!


----------

